
Congress introduces bill to block government encryption backdoors - vengefulduck
https://www.cnet.com/news/congress-introduces-bill-to-block-government-encryption-backdoors/
======
blackflame7000
Its a nice thought, but If the NSA is part of the Executive Branch, good luck
getting them to police themselves in a transparent matter.

